# Candy's not so good week



## Hav Mom (Dec 29, 2010)

Well, Candy has not had the best week. She recovered well from her sprained ligament a couple months ago only to tear it 5 weeks ago. She did pretty good, there is a 80-90% chance of tearing the second one after the first one is gone. She went 3 years, almost to the day. She had 2nd degree patellar luxation. 

She got all excited and tore across the lawn about 2X the Run-like-hell speed, gave a yelp and that was that. Last time we got her surgery booked right away, this time we had to wait 5 weeks. 

Monday, we got her shaved - I think I was more upset about this than anything. Her coat had come in so beautiful and to have it all shaved off just made me cry. 

Wed we came to the Vet college for a consult. When they did her bloodwork they found that her liver enzymes were REALLY high. So, yesterday they did an ultrasound to see if they could see anything. She spent from 0730 till 6:00 pm at the hospital for this (she hates that place). AND the ultrasound didn't show anything - they think it's just because of the anti-inflammatory she's been on for the last 5 weeks. 

Today she had her surgery. Tore both the cruciate ligament and her meniscus. The vet says she's doing well, but is way sucky - so much so that they had to give her something to settle her down. She has an epidural still so is not having pain. While she is quite wobbly, she's at least starting to put a bit of weight on it. With any luck we get to go home tomorrow. 

The only good thing is she doesn't have any more knees They fixed both patellas when they did the ligaments. 

Sorry for the long post, just feeling a little blue.


----------



## The Laughing Magpie (Aug 20, 2009)

It is so hard when our little ones have a problem-it leaves us feeling helpless-and often people we know just don't get it. It sounds like Candy is a bundle of energy. She will be up and about soon, keeping them quite while they heal is soooo hard. Hope she comes home soon and her recovery is uneventful. Hugs


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

Hoping for a speedy and healthy recovery. Hugs and woofs Dave and Molly.


----------



## Pattie (Jun 25, 2008)

I'm sending positive thoughts for a quick and thorough recovery.


----------



## Pipersmom (Jul 27, 2009)

Belly rubs to Candy, best wishes for a speedy recovery!


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

Hope Candy is home soon and has a smooth recovery - can't keep a good Hav down!


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

Awww, best wishes for a speedy recovery and that little Candy will soon be good as new.


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

belly rubs and please tell her we love here very much and are rooting for her. . . 
hope Candy feels better soon.
:cheer2:


----------



## heatherk (Feb 24, 2011)

Best wishes for Candy's speedy recovery!


----------



## Becky Chittenden (Feb 4, 2009)

Hope she gets to come home tomorrow and is feeling herself soon.


----------



## Hav Mom (Dec 29, 2010)

Thanks for the thoughts and good wishes everyone. We got home just after lunch. Candy seems to be doing okay. Her pain seems to be under control and she is sort of walking a bit - she is supposed to do slow walks for about 5 min for the next week. She won't put her leg down or put any weight on it but they tell me that's not unusual. I'm doing range of motion 3 times a day to keep that up until she starts walking. Otherwise she's been pretty good. We are having a bit of a challenge keeping the other two away as they want to lay beside her - we don't want them hurting her. Thanks again for the positive thoughts. I really appreciate them. 

Robin


----------



## Lizzie'sMom (Oct 13, 2010)

I am so sorry that Candy had to go through this. Wishing her a speedy recovery.


----------



## StarrLhasa (Jun 6, 2010)

Hi, Robin:

How is Candy doing? I am amazed that she was up and walking so soon after her surgery. Is there a cast on the affected leg? does she have to wear a cone?


----------



## Susan0406 (May 16, 2011)

Best wishes for a speedy recovery!


----------



## Hav Mom (Dec 29, 2010)

StarrLhasa said:


> Hi, Robin:
> 
> How is Candy doing? I am amazed that she was up and walking so soon after her surgery. Is there a cast on the affected leg? does she have to wear a cone?


Hi Starr

Thanks for asking. She is doing amazingly well. We have her pain well under control - at times I think it was better when she wasn't feeling so good. My dh caught her as she was trying to fly off the bed the other day! She is getting better at walking each day - sometimes there isn't even much of a limp. They get them up walking right away - we just have to make her go really slow, then she uses her leg. No, she doesn't have a cast - it is just open to the air. We have to ice it 3 times a day and do range of motion 3 times a day as well - it's keeping me hopping to keep up with everything. We thought she was going to be okay without a cone but have learned the last couple of days that she needs the cone pretty well all the time - it seems to be itchy as it heals. And we need to keep the stroller zipped up most of the time as well - to keep her quiet. And, I've decided the hair cut was fine - she's shaved all over the place - surgery, IV, epidural - so it should come in more even. I'll try to post some pictures in the next couple of days.

Robin


----------



## Luciledodd (Sep 5, 2009)

I came to this thread late. I have nothing to add that those before me haven't said. Just wishing for a speedy recovery for your little one.


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

I'm sorry she had to go through this. Hoping for a speedy recovery. Hugs from the gang here!


----------

